# Märchen flair



## Dark_Fighter (9. Dezember 2004)

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich eine Landschaft märchenhaft aussehen lassen kann. Also das alles etwas schöner aber nicht so realistisch wirkt.


----------



## German (9. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du ein konkretes Motiv parat oder meinst Du das so allgemein wie's gefragt ist?

Spontan würd mir jetzt mal atmosphärische Trübung einfallen, was aber z.B. bei einem Foto im Wald keinen Sinn bzw. einen Haufen Arbeit macht.

Nebel oder Dunst hat generell etwas Mystisches. Heftig kommen auch Sonnenstrahleneffekte durchs Blätterdach oder durch einen Gewitterhimmel (wie auf kitschigen Heiligenbildern).

Bei klarem unbewölktem Himmel könnt ich mir eine Überlagerung mit rosa/transparent-Verlauf vorstellen und unten im gelb/grün Bereich eine Anhebung der Sättigung ...


----------



## da_Dj (9. Dezember 2004)

Also Märchen-Flair? Entweder WACOM und viel Arbeit oder doch die etwas bequemere Variante ... http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161030 <- mitunter sehr schöne Ergebnisse, wenn man sich da hiner klemmt.


----------



## phrozen (9. Dezember 2004)

für einen etwas verträumten, märchenhaften Effekt kann ich auch dieses Plug-In empfehlen:
Dreamy Photo: http://www.autofx.com/freeplugins/dreamyphoto.asp?id=7


----------

